# Molokai and Lanai



## Kauai Kid (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone time-shared at Molokai recently?  Reviews are somewhat dated but the relaxed pace sounds great.

We took a day trip to Lanai from Maui .  Has anyone spent a week there?

Doesn't appear like there are any timeshares on Lanai.  Any rentals??

46 days till we are back home at Alii Kai in Princeville and we are counting.  Time goes so slow on the mainland and so fast on vacation.  

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

I wrote one of the Molokai reviews, but we haven't been back yet.  You should be aware that tourist services have decreased dramatically over the last several years.  There wasn't much when we went, but since then more restaurants, hotels, and stores have closed.

You really need to do your research before you go, because Molokai is just not developed, and there really is no tourist infra-structure, so you need to have pretty good knowledge before you go.  

If you like relaxing and the outdoors - it's great, but there are no tourist activities or venues to speak of, and stores and restaurants are very limited.  Also, there is nothing close to the timeshare, so everything is a drive, including groceries and restaurants.  All the businesses are of the mom and pop variety.

I like the guide book, Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai - I think you may already have it?

Try www.vrbo.com for Lanai rentals.

The timeshares are at Kaulua Koi, and the services are all in their little town - Kaunakakaui.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. DW doesn't think she would like a whole week
Though. We're thinking of a day trip to one or both next year. Platinum 
Interchange always has plenty of availability at Ke Nai Kai. They just
Bulk deposited a lot of 2013 weeks. They have weeks in June 2012 all the way
Through 2013.

I would love to spend a week but DW likes to be a little More on the go than
Me.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 25, 2012)

We just spent the day on Lanai and had a very nice time.  Took the ferry from Lahaina, Maui.  We weren't aware of any timeshares there, but unless we wanted to just chill for a week, I don't think we would want to spend a week there.  

We arrived in the bay and there were a lot of dolphins swimming and jumping. Great site.  We took the shuttle up to the inland resort.  Nice resort and much cooler than sea level.  We only spent about an hour there and then took the shuttle down to Lanai City where we had a nice casual lunch.  Then took the shuttle down to the lower resort by the bay.  Very nice and a beautiful view of the beach.  I brought my snorkel gear and had a great time swimming with the various fish over the coral reef.  My DW doesn't snorkel, so she enjoyed sitting in the shade under a tree and relaxing.

Both of the resorts on Lanai are operated by Four Seasons.  Very nice and a place we may want to visit again.


----------



## chellej (Apr 25, 2012)

I booked an exchage for fall of 2013 through Platinum.  I am hoping it is similar to Abaco in the Bahamas....Very laid back, not much as far as touristy things but one of our most relaxing vacations ever.

When I booked it, Platinum gave me the full warning about not much as far as touristy things.

Denise's review was very helpful


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2012)

chellej said:


> Denise's review was very helpful



I also found Denise's review very helpful when we went several years ago.  Just be aware, that more has closed down since Denise wrote her review. The Molokai Ranch, which was fairly close to the timeshare and had a nice restaurant (and bar with a good bar menu) is now closed.  We ended up eating there quite a bit.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2012)

chellej said:


> I booked an exchage for fall of 2013 through Platinum.  I am hoping it is similar to Abaco in the Bahamas....Very laid back, not much as far as touristy things but one of our most relaxing vacations ever.
> 
> When I booked it, Platinum gave me the full warning about not much as far as touristy things.
> 
> Denise's review was very helpful



Not only are there few touristy things, but even groceries and restaurants are very limited.  The Hotel Molokai is the only restaurant that isn't just a tiny hole in the wall.  The Hotel Molokai is a hopping local place with live music and good food, in Kanakakai - the one and only sleepy little town.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Apr 28, 2012)

*KNK*

I've owned a week at KNK for years but haven't been since the closing of the nearby Molokai Ranch and also the adjoining hotel/resort. That being said, KNK is essentially a condo complex with several units (I think around six units) dedicated to the timeshare, so you have a mix of full-time owner/residents, owners who visit part-time, and the handful of timeshare visitors. The timeshare board are great. They really try to maintain the units within the bounds of a reasonable budget and are attentive to all the challenges of Molokai while trying to provide a welcoming timeshare experience.  

If you want a totally different experience from that of the other islands give it a go. It is a beautiful island with a lot to explore and you'll get a glimpse of the "old Hawaii" that the other islands can only talk about now. But just as others have noted, the typical tourist infrastructure is not there.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 30, 2012)

They've rolled in whatever sidewalks they had left since the economy went in the tank...

We flew into Kalaupapa last summer and met with the group that came down the mountain on mules.
All of them said there was practically nothing open up top....


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 2, 2012)

*Hotel Molokai*



DeniseM said:


> Not only are there few touristy things, but even groceries and restaurants are very limited.  The Hotel Molokai is the only restaurant that isn't just a tiny hole in the wall.  The Hotel Molokai is a hopping local place with live music and good food, in Kanakakai - the one and only sleepy little town.



I agree with Denise about Molokai and the Hotel Molokai.  It has a great restaurant with good reasonable priced food and drinks right on the Ocean.  We just spent 3 days there in April and stayed at the Hotel Molokai.  There is a new pork restaurant in Kanakakai where we had a great lunch which lasted us till the 8 O'clock fresh baked bread that night which you get at the bakery in Town.  Also Paddlers is a restaurant had good food and a great happy hour and is located right outside of Kanakakai on the way to the Hotel Molokai.  We have RCI so there is not timeshare in Molokai.  I would go with a limited amount of luggage, stay at the Hotel Molokai, which is not an expensive Hotel, for a few days including the weekend when the Hotel Bar and Restaurant does start to bring the entire island to party. Enjoy the island including Kalapapa, which we went to by Plane.  If you have been to the major Hawaiian Islands and want something different I would urge you to go.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 2, 2012)

*Has anyone Stayed on Lanai?*

I was wondering has anyone stayed on Lanai?  I heard that the hotels are more expensive than Molokai and are considered very expensive.  Does anyone have any recommendations on Hotels, attractions, how many days to do the Island?


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I was wondering has anyone stayed on Lanai?  I heard that the hotels are more expensive than Molokai and are considered very expensive.  Does anyone have any recommendations on Hotels, attractions, how many days to do the Island?



Oh my gosh yes the hotels would be more expensive.  There are several large, luxery hotels on Lanai.  There may also be a smaller hotel in Lanai City that would compare in price to Molokai.

I would say you'd need about one day to do the island of Lanai.  I've only been there once, and that was on the Trilogy which was a snorkle cruise from Lahaina.  This was before the big hotels were there and there was pretty much nothing on the island.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 2, 2012)

We went to Lanai for the  day the last time we were on Maui.  There are 2 beautiful hotels on the island..very upscale, I think they are both Four Seasons.  Loved Lanai, probably would have enjoyed staying there a couple of days, but not much longer.  It's very quiet..but beautiful of course!
If you just want to relax, swim and golf it would be perfect but I don't think there's much else going on


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 2, 2012)

*Lana'i Lodging*

The Four Seasons Resort Lana'i, The Lodge at Ko'ele 808-565-4000
Hotel Lana'i 808-565-7211
The Four Seasons Resort Lana'i at Manele Bay 808-565-2000

The Island of Lana'i
Nickname:  The Pineapple Island
Flower Kauna'oa
Largest City Lana'i City
Area 141 sq miles
Length 18 miles
Width 13 miles
Population 3,200
Highest Point Lana'ihale (3,370 ft)
Coastline 47 miles

Ground Transportation
Manele Harbor Transportation Castle and Cooke 800-321-4666
Dollar Rent a Car 800-533-7808

Air Transport
Hawaiian airlines 800-367-5320
Island Air 800-652-6541

Ferry Transportation 
Expeditions 808-661-3756 or 800-695-2624

www.Visitlanai.net 800-947-4774

Sterling


----------



## pipet (May 2, 2012)

moonlightgraham said:


> If you want a totally different experience from that of the other islands give it a go. It is a beautiful island with a lot to explore and you'll get a glimpse of the "old Hawaii" that the other islands can only talk about now. But just as others have noted, the typical tourist infrastructure is not there.



Totally agree with this. Although it's been a while for me, too, I have very fond memories of my visit.  If you're laid back & happy to be there, you can even befriend some locals.  I got invited to go boating (the cliffs are magnificent) & eat soyu chicken on the beach with a local family!


----------

